# Recurve bow pictures!!!! show em off



## ecalvillo7

I should have put any traditional bow picture!


----------



## LongStick64




----------



## ecalvillo7

those are awsome!


----------



## thorwulfx

Longstick,

That's a tough act to follow. Those are some fine looking bows you have there. Care to give us the guided tour?

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Night Wing

My 42# Blacktail TD recurve's riser. The reddish wood is cocobolo and the brownish wood is shedua separated by two lines of whitish myrtle.


----------



## apache64D

My sons Hoyt. little too big so he just plays with it sometimes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongStick64

Top to bottom

Stalker Surge made by Stalker Recurves, a real classic lines bow, but bow does she thump em

EagleWing Talon II made by Steve Tallant, easily the smoothest bow to draw, points extremely well. It's basically a Black Widow on steroids. The static tips make this bow a sheer please to shoot and she looks real sweet as well.

Next up is Morrison 17" ILF riser, Bacote with Cocobolo. If you want to shoot ILF and want to shoot a wood riser, Bob is the man to go to. I currently use SF limbs on her and it has become my target and training bow.

Last up is my Toelke Curlew, the pictures do not do the bow justice. Out of all the bows pictured Dan's work outshines them all. His craftsmanship is suberb. I would never hesitate to buy from him.


----------



## Bowferd

Here's a Tice and Watts from the early 70's.


----------



## thorwulfx

Longstick,

Thanks. Beautiful bows. 

Nightwing, 

I have a serious soft spot for those Blacktails...one day, maybe.

Bowferd,

That's a classy bow you have there.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## rembrandt

Those bows are pieces of furniture for sure. All are fine and would fit my hand just right. Would be a nice addition to my house also. Beautiful bows!


----------



## Night Wing

thorwulfx said:


> Nightwing,
> 
> I have a serious soft spot for those Blacktails...one day, maybe.


I think a wait for a Blacktail now is up to 18 months. 

Another recurve similar in design and riser shape is a Wes Wallace bow and the wait for one is around 8 months.

http://www.weswallacebows.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.profile


----------



## voodoofire1

Here's a few hybrids for ya....an all natural(all wood no glass) Elk risered longbow.. and my 80+# ILF recurve.


----------



## thorwulfx

Voodoo, 


...WOW! The all natural bows are amazing. I could look at those all day and keep seeing new details. 

Nightwing, 

I'll have to look at the Wallace bows. Thanks.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## voodoofire1

**The all natural bow is the one leaning on the deer pelt, it was built for me by James Parker,(with my guidance on the riser) and is the only one I know of that's ever been built with no glass........Mr. Parker has won many bow of the month and bow of the year awards at Primitive Archer magazine........the man is truly an artist.....and soon as I send him a couple risers, I believe he will be building couple more but they will be kinda expensive.........if they are even offered for sale.....


----------



## Easykeeper

Here's three of mine:

1) Blacktail Elite, Bocote and Wenge.

2) Dale Dye, Cocobolo and Snakewood.

3) McCullough 59'er, Cocobolo and Maple.


----------



## rogbo

voodoofire1 said:


> Here's a few hybrids for ya....an all natural(all wood no glass) Elk risered longbow.. and my 80+# ILF recurve.


Steve, I've heard you might be working on an ILF compatible elk riser....any truth?


----------



## rogbo

Here's a not so great photo of my "go to" Saluki. She's upside down in this pic


----------



## bldtrailer

One of my Blacktails


----------



## Easykeeper

Nice 'tail...:wink:


----------



## okbow68

Voodoofire1 that is a very unique quiver. Never seen one like it before pretty cool.


----------



## voodoofire1

rogbo said:


> Steve, I've heard you might be working on an ILF compatible elk riser....any truth?


Kind of early yet but I will doing a few, not quite sure how they will turn out as I haven't done the proto yet, but it's been in my head for a while now...soon as my list is caught up I'll be getting on it, just can't see experimenting when I have fellas waiting for their bows..

okbow68, Thanks, that quiver and bow was a prize I did for Ryan Ramsey, he won a Trad competition I sponsored called "The Ogre Challenge" in memory of my son Spc. Dustin "The Ogre" Hartley.. it was 160 targets over about 3 1/2 miles in 2 1/2 days...... it was a very grueling shoot and He definitely earned it!!!


----------



## rattus58




----------



## ecalvillo7

Thanks all for the pictures!!! keep em coming! ill post mine today


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER

Some really nice bows !!!


----------



## Easykeeper

Here's a Schafer Silvertip TD with cocobolo and ebony riser, zebra wood limbs, antler tips and overlays. Also a Wes Wallace Mentor, cocobolo/ebony with yew limbs and antler overlays.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER

Oh no! I can see where all my moneys guna go now!


----------



## ChadMR82

thorwulfx said:


> Voodoo,
> 
> 
> ...WOW! The all natural bows are amazing. I could look at those all day and keep seeing new details.
> 
> Nightwing,
> 
> I'll have to look at the Wallace bows. Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Patrick



Patrick, you have it bad. Just got a bow this week and already thinking of the next one!! LOL. Wait a minute, that is all of us. So many nice bows out there now.


----------



## rembrandt

I started to put my SAGE on here till I looked at those above.........Those are really nice, alot more than I have to offer......I love those pretty wood bows!


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER

rembrandt said:


> I started to put my SAGE on here till I looked at those above.........Those are really nice, alot more than I have to offer......I love those pretty wood bows!


post up your bow bro, its all good, mine wont be a badass either


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER

Im lookin at a take down now and aint even got my first trad yet, Im outa control


----------



## WillAdams

I was very surprised and impressed when I first saw a Samick Sage at E.T.A.R. --- most catalog photos don't do them justice --- it would be great to see some nice photos of one.

Here's my Kaya KTB:









I've finally pretty much gotten my new case sorted out, so will have to post a new picture.


----------



## grantmac

Mine is the red one. Its now got some Border Hex5w on it and they look great.

-Grant


----------



## Bowboy_AR

Just got this 1966 Bear Kodiak (in VERY good condition) from a fellow ATer and I am absolutely loving it... I think it is just beautiful! Big bonus is that I'm shooting it really well too! Love it!


----------



## foodtraveler

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/nickcarty/Photoon2012-03-03at0738.jpg


----------



## voodoofire1

And here is my Elk ILF riser test dummy, built it as a warm up in getting back in the shop....


----------



## rock74

Predator Hunter


----------



## GEREP

My go to bow is a TradTech Titan with Extreme BF limbs and Masters longbow limbs.









It was hand carved from the antler of a Robo-Moose I took in Canada in 1983.









:wink:

KPC


----------



## sharpbroadhead

KPC what is the difference in performance between the longbow and the recurve limbs?


----------



## GEREP

sharpbroadhead said:


> KPC what is the difference in performance between the longbow and the recurve limbs?


The recurve limbs are a about 4 or 5 fps faster, and in my opinion a little smoother to draw.

On the Titan riser, the lb limbs require a higher brace height (about 9") to keep them from being whippy.

KPC


----------



## sharpbroadhead

Thanks KPC - one more question - I just changed the string on my Pinnacle II with the BF Extreme's and I took the bow apart and cleaned it all up and now when I draw I am getting a clicking sound on the lower limb - I think it is that plastic on the limb that goes against the riser - but am not sure - is there a lubricant that can be used - or will this go away after shooting for a while?


----------



## BOHO

great looking bows guys.


----------



## GEREP

sharpbroadhead said:


> Thanks KPC - one more question - I just changed the string on my Pinnacle II with the BF Extreme's and I took the bow apart and cleaned it all up and now when I draw I am getting a clicking sound on the lower limb - I think it is that plastic on the limb that goes against the riser - but am not sure - is there a lubricant that can be used - or will this go away after shooting for a while?


Not sure, never had that happen. I no longer use the plastic pads. I either use no pad at all, (I don't see any difference in sound) or on a couple of my limbs, I have a felt pad cut to size.

















Try it without the pad and see if it goes away. If it doesn't happen without the pad, you know where your "click" is originating. 

KPC


----------



## Lil Okie

Ken .. A friend of mine's pinnacle did the same exact thing just this weekend.

The screw that holds the spring and the rest of the assembly in the limb was loose.. that was all that was wrong.


----------



## trapperDave




----------



## bigtone1411

Sharp, I had the same thing happen with my trad tech limbs. John at LAS said you can take the pads off. He said the pads are there to prevent wear marks on the limbs, but it is only cosmetic wear. I just had him send me some replacement pads.


----------



## voodoofire1

Dave, I see that butt ugly bow is still hangin in there.... the ugly ones never go away,lo,lol.....


----------



## trapperDave

lol. Its still on the wall. Im gonna screw an ams retriever to the side of it for carp. winding that drum gets old with all the missing I do


----------



## voodoofire1

But hey Dave gotta look on the bright side , I bet you can wind a hose or an extension cord with the best of em,lol,lol..


----------



## JINKSTER

She ain't real fancy but...she's smooth, sweet and been mine since 2001 when i paid $425 brand spank'in new ordered from Bob Lee himself..


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Dorado with tubed arrow


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Here is the Wilson Black Widow that my son shoots. It is right handed so he got it.

Following are my traditional bows, two Samick SLB longbows and a Milton Cable Pyramid bow (all 75 inches of it).

The last picture is my main FITA barebow. The one I use for the longer 90 and 70 meter shots.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER

some nice bows Hank


----------



## tj93

Here is a picture of my Samick Sage.


----------



## Kayo




----------



## Shane C

Here's my mentor by Wes








Wait until August when my new one is going to show up. 
Macassar ebony riser with cocobolo accent stripe. Bamboo limb core with macassar veneers, antler overlay, antler tips and checkered handle. Should be sweet!


----------



## rsarns

One of my Sasquatch recurves by Kirk L at Bigfoot bows


----------



## sawtoothscream

good looking bows, my next one will be a ILF rig, not sure about what riser and limbs I want. Ill have a few years to think about it lol.


----------



## Mo0se

The Widow PMA II 64"

View attachment 1377453

View attachment 1377454

View attachment 1377455


----------



## Cwilder

See my sig for bow info


----------



## Dewey3

My Excel with the new carbon limbs.


----------



## reddogge

There's a little of everything in there including 3 grandkids bows. My main shooters are a Hoyt Buffalo and a Morrison riser with Dryad Epic limbs now.








I gave this early 60s Damon Howatt Hunter Ne Plus Ultra to my son in Jan for his birthday. It's a beautiful bow.


----------



## ncheels

First is my Silver Wing. Second is my White Wing.


----------



## Bowbodger

ncheels said:


> First is my Silver Wing. Second is my White Wing.
> 
> View attachment 1378307
> View attachment 1378308


I love those vintage Wings have a Presentation I and plan on picking up a few more.


Those Blacktails are gorgeous to I can see why there is a 18 month wait.


Jeff


----------



## ecalvillo7

ttt


----------



## erotomaniac1928

Don't have a pic of my jag, but I do think my GM2 is puuuurty


----------



## Doofy_13

Black Bear Sage. Currently 45# limbs on there but 50# limbs are on the way.

Beman Centershot arrows, 500 spine, 125gr stingers, 75gr insert, home fletched with 5" feathers...lovin my new bitz.


----------



## stoutstuff

62" Black Swan Recurve Limbs


----------



## Clelle

Let's see if this works..... 62" 57# @28 Bob Lee Signature, built in 1993 I only know that because it's written on the riser for the original purchaser haha


----------



## Bytesback

My Samick Sage, and My Samick Phantom. Both used primarily for Stump Shooting . Some seriously beautiful bows on this thread giving me a horrible case of Bow Envy!!!


----------



## Bytesback

Thanks for the Thread ECalvillo, love looking at all the beautiful bows in here!


----------



## Homey88

Here are my recurves.














67 beàr Kodiak Hunter 43#







1972 beàr grizzly 45#,1967 beàr kodiak Hunter 43#, 1968 beàr kodiak Hunter 45#, and samick sage 50#


----------



## Easykeeper

Rose Oak "Ultra Delight" by Brandon Stahl.



One-piece Schafer Silvertip by Dave Windhauer.


----------



## Easykeeper

Blacktail "Snakebit" TD and one-piece recurves by Norm Johnson.


----------



## JParanee

Easy 

Your bows are always a pleasure to see


----------



## Easykeeper

JParanee said:


> Easy
> 
> Your bows are always a pleasure to see


Thanks Joe, I love having them but the real credit goes to the artisan bowyers that made them.


----------



## TeamRetic

Mine is a hunting recurve.


----------



## Classic Ranger

1966 Bear Kodiak (Top), 1970 Bear Super Kodiak (Center), 1967 Bear Tamerlane (Bottom)


----------



## Attack

My new to me Check-Mate Firebird 56" 57# @ 28"


----------



## Attack

My Check-Mate Falcon Special 60" 52# @ 28"


----------



## ghostgoblin22

bow is in my sig, one of the best grips ive ever felt on a recurve and my setup was only 250$


----------



## Attack

My late 60's Shakespeare Super Necedah X-30 54" 45# @ 28


----------



## Attack

My Bear Blackbear riser with 40# Sammick Sage limbs


----------



## RobbJ

Here's my new baby, she's pretty basic for now. Coincidentally, pictured above is one of best groups I've shot with her so far. I'm really enjoying learning the ways of the recurve.


----------



## ecalvillo7

Keep em coming!


----------



## Captain837

These are older pics, I have since removed the arrow rest and began shooting off the shelf and I have added a leather riser mounted quiver with brass inserts.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the prettiest bow I've ever owned but sold it....Its a Bob Lee......


----------



## verrlara

A very boring and cheap Samick Sage... And a old babingua riser'd martin x-200 kids bow. Please ignore the cat toy.


----------



## zonic

Ben Pearson Cougar 7050


----------



## overbo

Yah, I kinda like curly maple


----------



## overbo

I like antler riser bow too


----------



## reddogge

The assortment as of today. I'm trying to pare it down but always keep the grandkids' bows and a couple of light bows for beginners to try out since I'm considered the Pied Piper of archery around here.


----------



## crabbyt




----------



## rembrandt

Only bow I have.....woe is me!


----------



## rembrandt

crabbyt said:


> View attachment 2240729
> View attachment 2240713


Hey, that looks like one of my knives......BTW, what did you have to give for those knives if I might ask?


----------



## crabbyt

which knife r u talking about? maybe ill take another


----------



## Elkhunter752

Wow! I love the red through that riser! I've always been tempted to give a Widow a try but haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## Elkhunter752




----------



## Arrowwood

I found this picture I took of my Moon on Best Archery's website. I think the black one belongs to Greysides

http://www.bestarchery.it/en/moon/moon-25-barebow.html


----------



## sinko

Here is the only picture I have of mine I have on my phone.


----------



## Buffalo freak

17" DAS Dalla

Med TT 45 lb blackmaxs

Just love this bow to death


----------



## ben911

My new tribe halo on kryptek yeti color with border HEX 6.5 ilf limbs set.


----------



## Fury90flier

Some nice bows you guys have














Golden eagle and Quinn longhorn


----------



## JParanee




----------



## zu!

Bear Tamerlane.


----------



## WAFlowers

Hoyt Pro Medalist 5PM


----------



## Stub

This is a great thread. Love looking at bows. You guys have some wonderful setups!


----------



## GBUSA

Thought I'd weigh this wooden thread down with a little heavy metal


----------



## GBUSA

Some more metal.


----------



## GBUSA

And wood,


----------



## Buffalo freak

I like that purple bow GB that's a slick riser.


----------



## ex-diver

Excellent looking bows guys. As far recurves I only own one and its a 1968 Bear Kodiak Magnum shoots great too. Osage stick in back ground.


----------



## Charlie Victor




----------



## LongbowLogan

Schafer Silvertip 60" [email protected] Bocote and macasser ebony riser with Bocote veneers. Checkered grip and antler limb tips, and it shoots just as good as it looks or maybe better!


----------



## Homey88

Here is my new to my 63 dog leg kodiak grizzly 45#@28 62inches long


----------



## Good Stuff

LongbowLogan said:


> View attachment 2249113
> View attachment 2249121
> View attachment 2249129
> 
> 
> Schafer Silvertip 60" [email protected] Bocote and macasser ebony riser with Bocote veneers. Checkered grip and antler limb tips, and it shoots just as good as it looks or maybe better!


That's a looker!


----------



## ChadMR82

JParanee said:


>


You sir are like the Hue Heffner of beautiful bows, lol! 

Seriously though, I always enjoy your videos and commentary on here.


----------



## Easykeeper

LongbowLogan said:


> View attachment 2249113
> View attachment 2249121
> View attachment 2249129
> 
> 
> Schafer Silvertip 60" [email protected] Bocote and macasser ebony riser with Bocote veneers. Checkered grip and antler limb tips, and it shoots just as good as it looks or maybe better!


Ooohhh...pretty...:wink:


----------



## deast1988

[URL="[/URL]

Toelke Kestral

[URL="[/URL]

Centaur triple carbon

[URL="[/URL]

Different Centaur


----------



## GBUSA

A few more,


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Bernardini Nilo with Border HEX6 limbs next to my Falco Trophy Carbon longbow.










Best Moon, Best Zenit, and PSE Intrepid, with Border HEX5, CXB, and Carbon limbs.


----------



## verrlara

Such gorgeous bows. Keep up the showings!


----------



## GBUSA

The new one








One I retired to the cottage wall


----------



## ecalvillo7

Thanks all for the great pictures! Nice to see so many awesome bows. 
Now i want another one hahaha

Itll be good to see them with their 1st kill! (Or robin!) 
Keep em coming!


----------



## hannibal smith

JParanee said:


>


Really like the one on the bottom! That quiver is way cool too.


----------



## BarneySlayer

My cute little Covert Hunter, 

lovingly referred to as Kahn Noonien Singh


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo

Hoyt Gamemaster II
Kryptek Riot with tan base, ceramic coat


----------



## verrlara




----------



## bagabuck

White Wolf Wind Warrior


----------



## La Wildman




----------



## centershot

Here's my ugly old Dorado, I'd get rid of it if it did not shoot so well! - jealous of all the beautiful Blacktails and Schafers.


----------



## BarneySlayer

centershot said:


> Here's my ugly old Dorado, I'd get rid of it if it did not shoot so well! - jealous of all the beautiful Blacktails and Schafers.


I love my ugly shooters. I should get a picture of my Predator Velocity. Between nuts, bolts, washers, pennies, dimes, epoxy, a few goes with a dremel tool, JB Weld, duct tape, purple eraser, 'hammered metal' spray paint, and a Sharpie, I've got it pretty much set up just how I like it.


----------



## drawemback

My brand new WF-19 with Blackmax Carbon limbs. This bow is a real shooter.


----------



## BarneySlayer

This is Megatron, before I banged him up a little after refurbishing, or added the duct tape...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

What is that Barney ?


----------



## BowhuntPastor

Here's my new one I just got on Monday. Mahantango Raven. #50 @ 28". Babinga riser, black locust limbs with yew core.


----------



## BowhuntPastor

I really wish I knew how to work this properly. Sorry about all the multiple pictures.


----------



## GBUSA

Love my W&W black carbon RCX-17 w/ TT BM longs for a 62" bow.


----------



## rickstix

These are a few bows that have already appeared at AT (...a couple of Tamerlanes are repeated). No time to take pictures of other bows, at present. Enjoy, Rick.

Bob Lee Ultimate...Brooks Hunter...Bear '68 Super Kodiak









Damon Howatt Hunter...DH Super Diablo...DH Super Diablo









2 Bear Polars...2 Bear Tamerlanes...Bear Magnesium Takedown









2 Bear Tamerlanes









3 Bear Tamerlanes


----------



## rickstix

a few more...

Red Wing Slim Line Pro...Wing Slim Line International 









American Archery Cheetah...and other AA Recurves









3 Generations of American Archery Recurves


----------



## ghostgoblin22

BarneySlayer said:


> This is Megatron, before I banged him up a little after refurbishing, or added the duct tape...
> 
> View attachment 2273802
> 
> View attachment 2273810


i like it


----------



## BarneySlayer

drawemback said:


> My brand new WF-19 with Blackmax Carbon limbs. This bow is a real shooter.


I've got to admit. The look of the WF-19 is growing on me...


----------



## BarneySlayer

GBUSA said:


> Love my W&W black carbon RCX-17 w/ TT BM longs for a 62" bow.
> 
> View attachment 2275202
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275234


Okay, I think that wins for modern chic


----------



## BarneySlayer

Hank D Thoreau said:


> What is that Barney ?


It is a Predator Velocity, upgraded by me with enhanced personal design features


----------



## zu!

I get it! Complete with his own little Kirpan! Just realized it didn't quote the the post: Kahn Noonien Singh


----------



## johnnail

my blacktail


----------



## johnnail

Stotler Medalist


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Martin hunter 58# @28" 62" bow/ 
Thumping a 490 grain arrow pretty quick for a stick bow and quite a pleasure to shoot even for a 58# bow


----------



## ecalvillo7

Heres my Dorado, new string!


----------



## BarneySlayer

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Martin hunter 58# @28" 62" bow/
> Thumping a 490 grain arrow pretty quick for a stick bow and quite a pleasure to shoot even for a 58# bow


I've never seen one quite like that. way cool.


----------



## tandemcpl

WF25 with W&W N-Apecs limbs


----------



## GBUSA

tandemcpl said:


> View attachment 2294321
> 
> 
> WF25 with W&W N-Apecs limbs


Great color choice 👍🏻


----------



## rodney_k

My Samick Sage and 1962 Herter's Perfection 56. I am the original owner of the Herter's Perfection.







Perfection Riser - Rosewood and Maple







The Perfection at the range. Not a bad shooter at 53 years old!


----------



## rembrandt

Here are my two.......


----------



## Paul68

LongbowLogan said:


> View attachment 2249113
> View attachment 2249121
> View attachment 2249129
> 
> 
> Schafer Silvertip 60" [email protected] Bocote and macasser ebony riser with Bocote veneers. Checkered grip and antler limb tips, and it shoots just as good as it looks or maybe better!


Wow. I may have just had dream infidelity on my Border bow passion. I thought my retirement gift (to me) was going to be a Border, but this little tart may have just changed the game.


----------



## jajaka14

Pse king fisher. I have no pictures though


----------



## Isargle

Flatline Mc2 custom made by Rob Nicoll from Flatline Bows Australia.


----------



## Nclinsey

Here's my small collection: 








The recurves are a Bear Super Grizzly, a Martin X150 and a Sage.
The longbow is a Bear Montana.


----------



## Attack

I am gonna bump this thread up... Because it deserves it.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDeadringer2

Titan III with Max1 limbs








Bigfoot ILF setup....17" with the SS med length limbs


----------



## crabbyt

my bear collection


----------



## JimPic

Hill's and Hill-style longbows


----------



## 3JExplorer

2 current recurves: Howatt Triumph and Bear Tartar and the Shakespeare X-32 I just sold.
DH


Bear


Shakespeare Super Necedah X-32 I just sold a cople of weeks ago


----------



## Easykeeper

A pair of Silvertips, one piece and take down models. Both are made from the same blocks of cocobolo and koa, sheep horn overlays.


----------



## bldtrailer




----------



## Zarrow

Easykeeper said:


> Here's a Schafer Silvertip TD with cocobolo and ebony riser, zebra wood limbs, antler tips and overlays. Also a Wes Wallace Mentor, cocobolo/ebony with yew limbs and antler overlays.


Beautiful bows


----------



## WindWalker




----------



## PaulDeadringer2

WindWalker said:


> View attachment 3451626


Are those tips reinforced for ff strings? :wink:


----------



## WindWalker

> Are those tips reinforced for ff strings?


Yep!


----------



## Raghorn_Reaper

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vella

Super Kodiak


----------



## ctueme

My bear cheyenne


----------



## non-typical

First is my Morrison ilf w/MAX1







Here is my Bear Kodiak TD & Hunter







One of my favs, BW PAX Osage/Ironwood


----------



## GBUSA

Wood/CF Border & Fiberbow


----------



## Bytesback

How do you like that White Wolf? They are on my short list of considerations when I finally spend the money for a custom bow...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Here are my two 72 inch setups. The bow on the left is a 25 inch Bernardini Nilo with extra long Border XP10 Evolution limbs. The bow on the right is a 27 inch Bernardini Luxor which I can set up with a large number of long limbs for a 72 inch bow, or the XP10 for a 74 inch bow.


----------



## WindWalker

> How do you like that White Wolf? They are on my short list of considerations when I finally spend the money for a custom bow..


It's a 58" Beowulf 45#@30.5" tillered for 3-under and grip sized to my hand. The Beowulf is available in a 62" but I wanted a "bush" bow for still hunting.

Not only is the bow well made, it's a real shooter and naturally quiet. What makes it even better is Tony Semenuk the bowyer and the turn around time. I must have called Tony several times during construction to add or change things and he was always ready to discuss in length all that I wanted to add/change.

I have the brace height at 7" and at my draw length of 30.5" it hits a wall but does not stack.


----------



## Pago

These are my first and second custom builds. Both are 65#@ 28#. The first is Ash with Purple heart accents/overlays, the second is Padauk with Bocote accents/overlays.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Dryad Epic with Uukha EX-1
Ready for hunting. Bullet proof.
Dan


----------



## 6bloodychunks

ok..........................................


am i the only one that is ready to sell any and all of my un-needed body parts to get one of those elk antler riser bows? 


WOW!!!!!!! there are no words that can describe how badly i want one!


----------



## ranchoarcher

Aspiring shooter who can't wait to grow up. 









Tiburon with long 720 limbs.


----------



## ranchoarcher

And with an unmarked 3D set up









Rio riser, Kaya limbs, and 4 dot sabo .


----------



## lakertown24




----------



## thirdhandman

Some really nice looking bows above. This one was custom made for me 15 years ago by Mike Fedora Jr. One picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## crazyhoyt

thirdhandman said:


> Some really nice looking bows above. This one was custom made for me 15 years ago by Mike Fedora Jr. One picture doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 3468361
> View attachment 3468401
> View attachment 3468417
> View attachment 3468433


Beautiful !! Looks like that grip would be Heaven


----------



## thirdhandman

Yes the grip is a slice of heaven. He took a board and ask me to grip it. He took a marker to the board and then went to a sander and ground out some wood. Then repeated this about a dozen times until it fit my hand perfectly. I have a deep hollow spot in my palm. He ground the handle to it it perfectly. This process took a few hours for the rough wood.
After telling him what woods I wanted and how I wanted the limbs stripped I left. About a year later, maybe a little longer, Mike called and said it was ready.
Custom bows take a long time to build and if the bowyer has a lot of bows to do it takes longer. I think most of the problems Mike had were with customers that were a little impatient. Waiting a year for something like this is hard to do. Then someone cried wolf because their bow wasn't ready and quite a few got scared and canceled orders. Regardless what caused this to happen, it is truly a shame. The best bowyer I ever met, and I have met quite a few, isn't building bows anymore.


----------



## tpcowfish

Pago said:


> These are my first and second custom builds. Both are 65#@ 28#. The first is Ash with Purple heart accents/overlays, the second is Padauk with Bocote accents/overlays.


Nice bows, good job


----------



## kc hay seed

hannibal smith said:


> Really like the one on the bottom! That quiver is way cool too.


 anyone know who made the bow on the bottom? that bow is Beautiful,any information would be appreciated!!


----------



## kc hay seed

hannibal smith said:


> Really like the one on the bottom! That quiver is way cool too.


 anyone know who made the bow on the bottom? that bow is Beautiful,any information would be appreciated!!


----------



## MOHG0613

great looking bows


----------



## Attack

I picked this one up today as a Christnas present to myself

CheckMate Hunter TD 62" 45# @ 28"





Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee

IMHO 

The baddest bow in all the land Border CH - Hex 7.5 limbs


----------



## Attack

If I had the money for one, I would have one Joe. Are the 7.5's that much better than the 7's?

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee

Attack said:


> If I had the money for one, I would have one Joe. Are the 7.5's that much better than the 7's?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


They are so close I would not sell my 7's to buy 7.5's but if I was ordering fresh I would order the 7.5's


----------



## thirdhandman

Those last couple sure were pretty. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Lets see some more.


----------



## meatCKR

My new rig for 2016. Toxocraft Teton X-11 ILF bubinga riser paired with TT Blackmax 45lbs. shorts. Makes a compact 52" little hunting machine! Holding about 50lbs. at my draw with this little guy. I love it. Best part - I was able to put this rig together for under $400 bucks! It's the reason my Toelke Kestrel is up for sale right now. Shoots just as good and gives me more limb options with it being ILF. I love it!

Steve


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Steve, she looks great.
Enjoy.
Dan


----------



## mjf

Win & Win RCX-17 with Uuuka UX 100 limbs.


----------



## TwentySix

Are all the Excel risers 21"? Or does someone hunt with a 23"?


----------



## rustycase

I very much enjoy natural wood, but Gosh!, that CF riser is Very impressive! rc


----------



## Dao

*here's my new custom!*

here's something I got today!

































Todd Scherrinsky 48" take down. "Problem Child" 44#@27"










untuned bow+ unspined arrows 2nd set of 3 shots after first assembly, at 20yds.


----------



## Attack

Very cool bow! Similar limb attachment to a Pittsley Predator but way more extreme

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dao

here's how it opens up.


----------



## Traditionalist

Dao said:


> View attachment 3508786
> 
> 
> here's how it opens up.


Is it me or does that limb look a little unsafe at that draw length?


----------



## Dao

Traditionalist said:


> Is it me or does that limb look a little unsafe at that draw length?


I hear you, and I heard others express the same upon seeing this.  It is unusual and you don't see this kind of limb action too much, but it isn't unique(there's multi-cam limb that has something close to this, for example). and also it's not untested as there's 20+year old bow of same design that's still shooting hard without any problem, and that one was being drawn 30". 

at my 27" draw length, it isn't going to create any problem. -ted


----------



## Attack

How does it shoot? Looks fun.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dao

Attack said:


> How does it shoot? Looks fun.







here's first 3 shots from yesterday right after assembly out of the box. 10yds. (right before the photo of the 20yd shots). untuned and not quite properly spined arrows. 



I spent a day today tuning/spine adjusting, and had to bring the BH bit higher, lower the nock, and decrease the tip weight on arrows.


there's really noticeable pre-load early on the draw, which tapers off as draw is extended but not quite quasi-let off feel that I've experienced using Uukha X-curve 1000. There is still a sense of ease as I anchor, enough that I could easily over draw the bow if I'm not careful. (Bowyer guarantees same smoothness out to 31, I know I can go to 29 or so without much effort) mass of the bow is there in full force (I'm used to low-mass riser), but not enough to compensate for my bad release when I mess things up. Gripped lightly, it doesn't tip up or down, so balance is there. not my fastest bow (my Uukha/morrison takes that honor), but definitely the second fastest. noise level, you can hear it in the video, I think it's quiet enough.


----------



## Attack

Very very cool bow. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmand

Jeff. The wait time for the Blacktails is now down to 6 to 8 months. Got my Columbian longbow in only six.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Wow, that Problem Child is one interesting bow. The limbs remind me of Greenhorn Ellipse limbs with that strange curve in the middle. 

I think that is the Oneida of the recurve world. It would be an interesting bow to do a force/energy test on.


----------



## Vella

1998 Bear Takedown Hunter, opened new from the box tonight!


----------



## Attack

You guys are increasing my list of must have bows...

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## danshao

the morrison metal riser with tt rc limbs I used to have. Sold the limbs and got a pair of tt lb limbs and loved it. Traded the while bow with a gentleman on leatherwall for his predator classic, which turned out to be my favourite recurve so far. It's effortlessly accurate, and fast.
But my favourite bow is the whippenstick longbow hands down!


----------



## jogilvie69

*Mid '70s Bear Grizzly*

Got my first recurve a week before Christmas. A mid '70s Bear Grizzly.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Hunter bow long bow and bear kodiak (cant remember the year) Thats what i have now, sold the omega longbow and tradtech titan a few years ago. Though I just bought titan 2 with black max limbs today (missed that bow alot)


----------



## Cougar59

Arkansas Kodiak Magnum


----------



## ghostgoblin22

jogilvie69 said:


> Got my first recurve a week before Christmas. A mid '70s Bear Grizzly.


Good shooting buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogilvie69

Thanks ghost. That was only 10 yards and that was my best group. It usually doesn't go that well&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tim.fleming

From left to right-carsage 45#@28(main hunting bow),browning medalion 38#@28(backup hunting bow),ben pearson super jet 45#@28, homemade pvc bow 36#@28.all have my custom flo green reverse flemish twist strings with yarn silencers.


----------



## ecalvillo7

Reviving


----------



## destroyer 259

Leon Stewart longbows


----------



## mdrnsamurai

WF19 Stalker






WF25 Xtreme


----------



## Stub

Tradtech Trident 17" and warf Bear mini mag 18" risers with Tradtech RC Wood limbs.














Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------

